# AREQUIPA...su encanto



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Arequipa es sin duda una de las ciudades más hermosas del Perú. Aquí el por qué:


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

Que hermosura. Sin duda Arequipa es una de las más bellas del Perú. Felicitaciones


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Esas fotos estan buenas como para iniciar el Arequipa daily photo, pero tiene que ser algun arequipense se comprometa a actualizar el blog todos los días. Aquí están las instrucciones http://howtophotoblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Que buen thread, las fotos son de gran calidad y Arequipa claro, hermosa como siempre. La primera foto me encantó, con el monasterio de la Recoleta, un lugar muy hermoso pero menos conocido que Santa Catalina, que dicho sea de paso, es lo más bello que tiene la ciudad.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Arequipa la bella, la ciudad blanca. Tiene una belleza impresionante e incomparable. Nuestra segunda ciudad se luce en las fotos de Bruno, se la ve hermoza y pura.

Es mi ciudad favorita. Amo Lima, pero Arequipa representa una paz y un no se que que me hace tener ganas siempre de estar ahi, es simplemente preciosa.

Chèvere tu thread Bruno.

Pedro, este thread deberìa ser añadido a tu thread en sticky.


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Excelentes fotos.. a Arequipa no la recordaba tan hermosa, y aqui definitivamente se luce.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Que bella Arequipa... tengo que ir de todas formas.

Esta imagen sería mucho mejor si no fuera por la telaraña de cables que hay... Siempre Telefónica y su aporte al ornato.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Muy lindas fotos, J Block. Arequipa es realmente bella.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

PRECIOSAS LAS FOTOS!!!

Arequipa es una ciudad linda por donde la mires. Arriba la ciudad blanca!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Lindo thread!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy bonita Arequipa. Me encanta esa ciudad. Aunque debería mejorar sus "conos" , crear una zona financiera moderna y enverdecer el casco urbano.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Hermosa Arequipa, sobre todo Yanahuara.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Q lindaaa..! la verdad la mas linda del Perú en mi opinión..


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

que lindo que es arequipa, una ciudad muy hermosa!


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Hermosa Arequipa, mis felicidades.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Buenas fotos, hermosa como siempre Arequipa, me encanta esa ciudad


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Umm bonito thread, sin duda una de las ciudades más bonitas del Perú, y que bien se ven sus calles adoquinadas, ojalá en Lima se logre eso, las únicas calles que lucen así son las de los alrededores del convento de San Francisco.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

cheveres tus fotos clon! debo decir que este es el mejor thread de arequipa con toda seguridad...


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Hermoza la ciudad blanca como siempre!!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

SIMPLEMENTE AREQUIPA....:cheers: como ella ninguna.


----------



## opinion (Sep 14, 2006)

Bonitas fotos, aunque esos cables aereos deberian desaparecer, una ciudad andina que tiene lo suyo como todas las ciudades de nuestro hermoso país.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Esos cables aéreos deberían desaparecer de todas las ciudades... Claro que Arequipa tiene lo suyo, es una de las ciudades más bonitas del país, por no decir LA MÁS BONITA.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Arequipa es una de las ciudades cuyo centro histórico es el más interesante y bonito desde mi punto de vista. La ciudad en estas fotos se ve muy bonita, en serio, creo que es el thread donde se muestra los ángulos más hermosos de Arequipa. Buen trabajo, Bruno.


----------



## gambitox (Sep 2, 2016)

preciosa ciudad


----------



## THUNDERO (Sep 5, 2010)

Se entiende por eso porque los arequipeños se sienten de otro país. Realmente bella Arequipa (en todos los sentidos: historia, centro histórico, arquitectura, paisajes como el Misti nevado o el cañón del colca, la campiña etc). Tuve la suerte de conocer la ciudad de Arequipa allá por el 2000 o algo cercano a ese año. Quede impresionado. Creo también que solo Piura le puede hacer la batalla como departamento en términos de mejor gastronomía peruana. Una maravilla Arequipa.


----------

